# Decreased gastrointestinal motility



## southbaymed (Aug 19, 2009)

op report said Decreased gastric motility observed throughout stomach.
Canno find ICD-9 code.
Would anyone help us?


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 19, 2009)

southbaymed said:


> op report said Decreased gastric motility observed throughout stomach.
> Canno find ICD-9 code.
> Would anyone help us?



This implies there was some procedure being performed when the "decreased gastric motility" was observed. What needs to be determined is, why was the procedure being performed? That should be your diagnosis, especially since there is no ICD 9 code for "decreased gastric motility".

HTH


----------



## southbaymed (Aug 19, 2009)

it was during EGD for GERD & complian of dysphagia
thankyou


----------

